# Pictures of my Sat Nav



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

As i mentioned in another thread about Sat Nav and Accident Blackspot Detectors, here is my new "install". It's very basic, just a Pocket PC (running Windows Mobile 2003), with Tom Tom Navigator 3 installed and an Accident Blackspot database integrated into it. My chosen Pocket PC has a GPS receiver built into it, so I do not need any additional receivers inside the car. Here are a couple of shots .....




























Screen off ...










(Note, on the close-ups i've blanked out the parts where it shows the local road name and my current location ... for obvious reasons).

The system works amazingly well. We tested it going to Boxhill on Saturday, and it was absolutely spot on. It also picked up all the accident blackspot camera's and all of the traffic light red light jumping camera's.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one!!! I'm looking at a portable solution myself and this one seems to fit the bill perfectly. What model IPAC is it Daz?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's not an iPaq Howsie mate, it's a Mitac Mio 168 - which is one of the only ones with the GPS receiver built in (so that there are less wires required in the car, and you can plan your route away from the car too). 

I bought it with a 256mb SD memory card - the rest came in the "bundle".


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

You said you tested it at Box Hill, and I was just wondering if it picked up the 3 sets of Piezo sensors build into the road between Rykas car park and the Texaco roundabout (one set northbound and 2 sets southbound)?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I can't say it did (i don't even know which stretch of road you are on about) ... but then it can only report on what is in the database. The database currently contains around 3500 camera locations ... and i read recently that there are over 5000 fixed AND MOBILE location (how many of those are fixed I do not know).

I mainly bought the unit as a Sat Nav system ... it just happens to be able to act as a speed camera detector too, because some people have written some clever software to allow it to overlay Tom Tom Nav 3. It's all GPS based - no laser detection, no radar detection.

The system also pointed out some points of interest - such as petrol stations, train stations, etc. I've added an overlay of Shell Petrol stations ... so I can stop for Optimax. I need to add the local one to me though as it is missing from the Database. You can add overlays for pretty much anything you want - there are at least one hundred overlays available for download, as well as being able to add in your own points of interest.

I'm very impressed with it .. and would highly recommend it. The Sat Nav is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

May we be so bold as to ask as to the cost? Looks very interesting indeed.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Daz - I must admit I am very impressed with how it looks, and I am certainly considering getting one. 

Do you know how powerful the PDA has to be? My girlfriend has an old HP Journada which has a colour screen but I don't know what the full spec is. Do they state the minimum requirements to run the software?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moschops - prices tend to vary. as companies offer different bundles. Prices tend to start around £350 for a Pocket PC, Tom Tom Navigator, and a GPS unit (some will include a memory card too).

The set-up i got had the Pocket PC, the Tom Tom Nav 3 software and the 256mb memory card and the price was around £440. Considering a road angel or something is £400 plus $50 a year subscription ... I think the Pocket PC route is a great route - as you get the full Sat Nav and a Pocket PC as well. I recommend the 256mb memory card as the UK Sat Nav database is 96mb, and you'll want a few other bits of software which i've downloaded which overlay Tom Tom Nav 3.

Crazy Dog - not too sure of the requirements. You'd need a GPS unit that worked with your PDA and Tom Tom. checkout www.tomtom.com to check for hardware requirements and more details of the product.


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

daz,

very nice system you got there! i was looking at something like this too... thing is.... i don't got a pocket PC!

does anyone know if i can sort out a system like this on a "tablet PC"?

afterall, a tablet is just a big PDA, so in theory would a program such as "tom tom" run in a tablet?

i got the tablet to use in the car as a DVD player for the kid, see no reason why i couldn't incorporate a sat nav system into it too... would this work, or am i just being silly?


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

*Overlays*

Daz,

I too am using a PDA with Tom Tom 3 (Ipaq 2210) (was on offer at PC World for £299 all in). Where did you get the Shell station overlay as that would be worth its weight in gold!

Paul


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Boab,

To be honest mate, i don't know. You'd be best off looking around the net to find out more info ... or phoning one of the suppliers and asking them. My Pocket PC came as part of the kit - and i chose it specifically because it had the GPS built in.

Thanks for all the comments ... i'm very pleased with it.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

you can get tom tom I think for laptops, you will need a usb, or bluetooth gps reciever.

I use an Ipaq and a jacket that slips on the ipaq, this has a 256mb card in it for storing the maps.

Dunno how much they are nowdays but I got mine about 18 months ago, all up cost me about 600 quid, but they are a lot less now.

it is great but be careful with the resolution of the postcode searches, I have got well and truley lost a few times with mine, we went to the new forest and one post code region is about 5 miles in diameter, so you can imagine the fun on these tiny little roads in the rain at night trying to find a campsite !!

if you know the address of the place exactly and it is in the database (not always the case) then it will get you there no worries.

I wouldn't be without mine. I went for this solution because I am an engineer and I get called out to sites to work sometimes, we have a collection of pool cars, and I wanted sat nav in my own car, but you are not allowed to use your own car for call outs, so I wanted something portable, and it was cheaper than an in car set up was...

good stuff Daz, I use copilot, but they are all much of a muchness

Check out this website for the latest camera databases..

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/uksafetycameras-copilot.php

see ya
Steve


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul, 

if you look on www.pocketgps.co.uk or www.pocketgps.com (can't remember which it is). then you can find everything. There is a speed camera database to download and links to various sites for all the extra software.

The things i've got an recommend are:

- The speed camera database
- Checkpoint
- Shell petrol station overlay
- POI Edit (which you use on your desktop PC)
- A postcode search system which integrates into Tom Tom 3 - allowing you to find your destination by postcode.

All of it is free.

if you cannot find it all, let me know and i'll find the exact links tomorrow night (i'm not on my own PC at the moment and will not be home until tomorrow evening).

There are some sound files available to go with checkpoint (i've got it set up to say "Speed camera in 30 seconds" and "speed camera in 10 seconds". I've also created my own voice alert (although it's not a UK voice it's a US woman) which says "Shell Petrol station ahead". Checkpoint allows you to quickly add speed camera points of instance and assign voices to them.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Steve - i've not used CoPilot, but have heard it's pretty good.

As for the post code thing ... i'd read reviews to say that the standard Tom Tom one wasn't that great, and someone had created their own system to integrate into Tom tom. I downloaded it and generally use that for finding places (if i have the post code to hand obviously). It's a great system, and always finds the exact location.

Send me a PM tomorrow and i'll look in my bookmarks on my PC at home and send you the link. Not sure if it integrates into CoPilot though ... but there may be something out there that does.

The www.pocketgps.co.uk forum is very useful ... and users have posted up some useful info and links for various systems.

The Sat Nav is wicked ... gives voice directions ... giving you plenty of notice for turnings, roundabout exits to take etc .. and then repeats as you reach the junction / roundabout. Additionally, if you take a different route, it will instantly re-calculate your route and take you to your destination. It'll also warn you of traffic build ups and a suggestion of how long you'll be delayed - and offer you an alternative route to avoid the congestion.


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Daz

Just looked at the site. Don't need the speed cameras as I have a permanenetly installed Origin B2 but the other POI packages look good.

Paul


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

nice sat nav system!

and easy to remove/hide in case of parking etc!!
and is there a way to link it to your car audio, for the voice / mp3 music?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sneezy - to be honest, i've not looked into linking it with the car stereo. Don't think you'd be able to though - the MP3 playing is more personal stereo type .. rather than linking it with an external player.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Mine arrived this morning so i've been setting it up, getting Checkpoint and a postcode database setup with TomTom and generally having a good play. I've not driven with it in the car yet so tomorrows run to Billing will be it's first test. 

I've added a Shell petrol station overlay and put some more Optimax stations on as most already on there were further south. Using the Shell website, Multimap for the Lat/Long coordinates and a simple dos program it's easy (if somewhat laborious) to add them.

A very nice bit of kit :smokin:, and thanks Daz for posting up your info in the first place as it turned out to be just what I want


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moschops - nice one mate  

Make sure you post up a picture of it installed ... or email me a photo ( [email protected] ).

Good idea about using Multi-Map and the Shell website to add petrol stations ... i'll have to do that myself.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Worked a treat! The satnav was spot on, with the built-in gps aerial having no problem seeing the satelites. It alerted me to the speed cameras in good time.

The mount got a bit of a wobble on but I need to have a play with the positioning to try and get more of it against the dashboard.

Nice to know my speedo is <1mph fast at 80.

I'll post a pic tomorrow hopefully.

:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one mate .... from what you've said, would I be right in thinking you also got the Mitac Mio 168 ?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I've been using my "old" iPAQ since TomTom1, then 2, now 3... I do have a separate GPS receiver though... 

It's a bit more of a hassle than the Mitaq, with the extra wires, but I don't care... Takes 3 minutes to install 

I have all of western europe on maps, using a 1Gb CF card


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> Nice one mate .... from what you've said, would I be right in thinking you also got the Mitac Mio 168 ?


Yep, seemed a good enough bit of kit to do what I wanted. Ok it's not bluetooth or wireless but they're not needed anyway. And I just can't be ar5ed to read loads of comparisons on specs/prices/mhz/Mb's etc.

:smokin:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Got a couple of pics yesterday but didn't have time to post them.

Daz, can you get it to show place/street names on the map in navigator view?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Moschops said:


> Daz, can you get it to show place/street names on the map in navigator view?


With TomTom3, it shows the road you're going to next (bottom)


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moschops - as Simon has pointed out, it says the road at the bottom of the display.

I find that once I hit 70mph it changes the display to a much more basic display .... so that's it's simple to read at a glance. Then as soon as you drop below 70, the display changes back to normal.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah I know it shows the current road but I remember in a Primera hire car last year what was cool was in 3D view you could see, say, M6 and Stoke labels in the distance as well as major roads so you knew what was where.

Just read the manual properly and only the current road is shown (and the next motorway). I think i'm just going off into 'wish list' territory now aren't I!

Anyway, it's been working perfectly getting 7-9 satelites all the time. Some Gatsos are missing (including the first one erected in Nottingham) as are a couple of petrol stations but as they're not Shell i'm not bothered! That's the map data not the device or TomTom anyway.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one ... looks wicked - you can sit yours nearer to the steering wheel than I can ... so it's easier to reach.

The idea about labelling surrounding roads is quite nice ... would be very helpful.

If you've got checkpoint installed then you can set it up to add a POI at a touch of a button and add a speed camera. I believe all you have to do is push the button and it records the lang / long straight away ... so you don't have to add it to the Database until you stop driving ... i'm yet to try it though.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> If you've got checkpoint installed then you can set it up to add a POI at a touch of a button and add a speed camera. I believe all you have to do is push the button and it records the lang / long straight away ... so you don't have to add it to the Database until you stop driving ... i'm yet to try it though.


I did manage to do it without crashing  It's a good job the icons are so big though! Tap the defined hardware button, then the camera icon, then the speed limit icon.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well I made a few changes today, and now I should know what speed I need to stay under for each camera (as you can't always be sure  ).

Daz, which camera database are you using? I was using pocketgps _uk_sc until I saw a work colleague had the speed of each camera on his. How's that I thought so I had a look at the checkpoint site and found POIplace. 

There are overlays for each type and speed of camera, as well as defective cameras and 'section' speeds (aka SPECS). There are also overlays for the different petrol brands, dealer garages and other useful ones. Even Shell and Shell Optimax have different icons. 

Here's a pic:








There seem to be more BP and Texaco garages than anything else but it sounds like it's updated frequently.

It got me to TOTB and back fine (although I wasn't paying attention to the road and we did two laps round the last roundabout , but it was my fault.).

What a great bit of kit, wouldn't be without it now :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Moschops, how much does POIPlace cost ? Am i right in thinking it's about 20 quid ? Looks wicked.

I'm trying to find out if Tom Tom 3 has some kind of traffic jam warning ... and offers you another route to avoid it ....


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well the overlays are free mate. You register (for free), validate your registration and then you can download the overlays & icons. I'm still using Checkpoint.

There is a subscriber Traffic thing, I think by TomTom. I'm not sure how it would work unless you had an internet connection..


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Time to register then ......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Where did you get the bitmaps from ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Argh, got the bitmaps but cannot put the icon against the overlay


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

After A LOT of fiddling I THINK i've managed to get the icons, etc to appear.

How up to date are the speed camera databases compared to the Pocket GPS one ?

Also, do you have any software that will allow you to create appropriate .wav files for audible warnings ? For example "Optimax station ahead" ... "speed limit is 30" .... "traffic light camera - limit is 30" ... etc ?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Bitmaps - just save them with the same name as the overlay file and copy to the TT folder. Sure you've sussed it by now tho.
Not sure on up-to-datedness on the cameras but looking at the pocketgps site they're likely more up to date than those.

You could use the basic sound recorder in windows, or try a freeware/trial package. I have the kit but there's no way i'm recording my voice!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cool. I might get Paula to record all the voice warning messages ...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

nice one daz!!, u can log gps on the tom tom right? can u get data log for things like speed?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yunis - i don't know to be honest. If it doesn't come already on the system, i expect someone has created a logging system (that would be pretty cool actually).


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*POI - UK GPS camera list*

I've used this list and to be honest, it's pretty poor (at least in the North East).

Instead, for £8 per year there is a list at www.poihandler.com which appears to be much more comprehensive.

It's not perfect as there are a bout 10 cameras listed as 80, 90, 100, 120 and 130 - god knows where people got those speed limits from (kmh??) - but, the 30, 40 and 70 looks very comprehensive, picking out every camera I know in Newcastle, Gateshead etc.

A couple think they are red light AND speed when I know they are red light only - bet, hey, better safe than sorry.

Anyone know where there is a comprehensive list of shell/optimax. The one I've seen has about 15 entries in - nowhere north east, just 10 in south and 5 in Scotland???


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*

Do you mean the pocketgps_uk camera overlay or the POIPlace overlays? I switched over to POIPlace almost straightaway as it has different camera types and speeds on separate overlays. Most around here are included and i've added a couple of local mobile haunts. 

Yeah the Optimax coverage is, er, thin at best. I did add a few close to a route I was taking (using multimap long/lat coords and a .ov2 converter) but it's a mind numbing job. Again, the POIPlace Optimax overlay is better than the pocketgps one.

I'll be checking poihandler out then at some point.


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

I have an old laptop and i use a USB GPS antenna for it, and that came with some bundled (rubbish) Infomap route software which doesnt even have KB shortcuts! (trying to do stuff with the mouse when you're diving is not safe!) and of course a laptop is a bit cumbersome but it has got me out of trouble before. Hasnt stopped me taking the wrong turnings, but at least when you glance at teh screen you realise you've gone off the route instead of 20 minutes later. 

Antenna works on Autoroute too, but that doesnt have voice prompts. 
If you already have a laptop, might be worth getting one of these especially as i think they have updated the software.

Will


----------

